# just got a package of stickers and a phone holder?



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

im still trying to figure out when im getting my cuddlestache. ive done 34 rides since i began over 30 days ago and with new laws in effect in 4 days,lyft hasn't said a single damn thing about VA drivers requiring dress code.

at this point im in between a rock and hard place. Uber hasn't sent me the dress code i ordered, lyft hasn't said anything about dress code and im not going to be a fall guy for their lack of support for drivers.

im lost, confused and at this point feel lyft has been treating me shittier than uber. i haven't gotten a single WORD OF ANYTHING from lyft. all i get are how much i made and paid,rating,etc.


----------



## Jim Sunny (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't feel bad. The package containing the stickers, phone holder and the adapter/charger went out to many new drivers this week. I just got mine too, and I've done hundreds of rides. Lyft has hired thousands of drivers nationwide over the past couple of months, with a staff in San Francisco of around 150. And of that staff, only a small hand-full are in charge of communicating with drivers.


----------



## diggable (Sep 6, 2014)

got my sticker, phone holder also this week and I'm already 50+ rides.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The sticker is approved as official trade dress for Lyft in addition to the Cuddlestache and the big Car Stache.

For Uber you just need to print the U logo yourself and use it in the appropriate location of you windshield until you can get the real one.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> The sticker is approved as official trade dress for Lyft in addition to the Cuddlestache and the big Car Stache.
> 
> For Uber you just need to print the U logo yourself and use it in the appropriate location of you windshield until you can get the real one.


but where do i go print it?


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> im still trying to figure out when im getting my cuddlestache. ive done 34 rides since i began over 30 days ago and with new laws in effect in 4 days,lyft hasn't said a single damn thing about VA drivers requiring dress code.
> 
> at this point im in between a rock and hard place. Uber hasn't sent me the dress code i ordered, lyft hasn't said anything about dress code and im not going to be a fall guy for their lack of support for drivers.
> 
> im lost, confused and at this point feel lyft has been treating me shittier than uber. i haven't gotten a single WORD OF ANYTHING from lyft. all i get are how much i made and paid,rating,etc.


I wear black Docker's, a black belt with a nice simple buckle, and a black or dark gray polo shirt. It looks professional. I wear black tennis shoes, or dark gray. Nothing with color streaks. If it's pretty damn cold out, I'll wear a long sleeve tee.


----------

